# Oats to bulk



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all,

Last week I started adding 50g of oats to my shakes (of which I have 3) and have put on around 1.5 kg which is good for me as I struggle to put weight on. Just wondering whether taking more oats would be a good idea or not???

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just keep an eye on things and add bit by bit , i started adding oats to my shakes (along with other stuff) and yeah i added some weight my waist has got a couple of inches bigger but have put size on as well but hopefully its all helping and keep the added size when summer cut comes. good luck with it !!!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Add more protein, add carbs in moderation. Remember, carbs don't build muscle so are only useful up until an extent and after that you just get fat... its all about the protein!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont reccomend them, when i have tried them i just put on fat, with a bit of size, but not worth the stupid bloated look imo


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

You can try to take a GDA like Need2Slin or Glycobol before your carb meals, to avoid the bloated look and to maximize your gains!

Btw. Need2Slin is my all time favourite!


----------

